# A WOW! educational website



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Forgive me if this has been posted before but it has a ton of resources by grade level!  

http://www.internet4classrooms.com/k12links.htm

My kids have been taking turns this am and enjoying it very much ages 6-13yo.


----------



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

This looks like a great resource! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## HomeOnTheFarm (Mar 9, 2004)

Woohoo! Thanks so much! This is the biggest collection of Pre-K through 12th grade online material I've ever seen!


----------



## Still Learning (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow, that's an *amazing* website! Thanks for sharing! 

I was just thinking about what I would need to start homeschooling DS next week -- and that website will be a great resource for me. 

Thanks again!
Ashley


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

that is fabulous. there are even state mandated achievement tests on there. wow!


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

I tried to follow the link and got a "forbidden" message 

hoggie


----------



## renee o'neill (May 10, 2002)

Where are the tests?Thanks for the site!


----------



## Mistypearl (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow, I just popped over and took a look, and the site seems really wondeful. Thanks so much for the link!


----------

